# tica TC2



## Bowtech28 (May 1, 2008)

Anyone use a Tica surf rod? just wondering if it would be worth picking one up


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I seen someone using these rods I have never used them myself but I heard they are good. I got a Daiwa Emblem its a light weight surf rod. Easier to cast...


----------

